# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Consumo Domestico >  Medio millar de vecinos protestan ante la carencia de agua potable

## Embalses

*Medio millar de vecinos protestan ante la carencia de agua potable*

 								Los residentes de Haza Carpintero protestarán hoy en el Distrito Ciudad Jardín
 								N. S. / Málaga | Actualizado 13.11.2008 - 01:00 							




Los vecinos de los diseminados de Haza Carpintero, cerca de Ciudad Jardín, están hartos. Llevan más de siete años de protesta y siguen sin agua potable. "Nos sentimos engañados y estafados, porque a pesar de las promesas municipales nadie ha hecho nada por nosotros", explicó Manuel Cobos, uno de los afectados. 

Tanto en este núcleo como en La Tana, La Cancela Campera, Molino de San Telmo, Casas del Pantano Los Ricos deben surtirse de agua embotellada para beber. 

El Ayuntamiento de Málaga aprobó en diciembre del año pasado una moción institucional para "dotar cuanto antes a la zona de saneamiento y abastecimiento de agua", según recoge el documento apoyado en Pleno por los PP, PSOE e IU. "Pero un año después ni siquiera se ha llevado a consejo de Urbanismo para iniciar las actuaciones", añade Cobos, que afirma que el medio millar de residentes allí ya ha pagado 500 euros para la ejecución de las obras. 

Los vecinos tienen previsto acudir hoy al Pleno del distrito para realizar una protesta y pedir explicaciones a la concejala de Ciudad Jardín, Mariví Romero, "a la que parece que no interesa nada este tema", concluyó Cobos".

http://www.malagahoy.es/article/mala...a/potable.html

----------

